# tar and grvel flat roof leaking



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Very temporary, at best regarding the cement powder. And that is if you found the pin-hole leak or crack.

Usually when a flat roof intersects a sloped roof, especially when they are 2 seperate building structure, expansion and contraction will put stress on the materials making the transition and not too many guys use the proper combination base flashing materials for this junction, but instead, use the same plies of hot asphalt and felt papers.

Check along the transition and gently feel for any hollow spots ant the see if any horizontal crack have begun to form, without splitting completely through so far, but wide enouge of a fissure to allow downward flowing water to enter in.

If that is the case, I will get back to you with the most appropriate and inexpensive repair possible.

Ed

edit:
I am suspecting that will be the problem, so I am steering you to 2 other threads that provide for a repair with roofing cement and a reinforcement membrane. Ed

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=8353&highlight=dope+minnie

This 2nd link has a much more detailed explanation of how to go about doing this type of repair, but read through them both, since their is some handy tips in each one. Ed

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=9191&highlight=dope+minnie


----------



## alexbadiuk (Jan 11, 2008)

ED THANKS FOR THE INFO,I'll check it out,much appreciated


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

No problem. Glad to help.

I am just glad I remembered about those other threads I posted instructions in, since they were very detailed with instructions from others as well as myself.

Ed


----------



## alexbadiuk (Jan 11, 2008)

*tar and gravel flat roof*

Ed
it finally quit raining(for a while anyway), i WENT UP AND HAD A CHECK AS YOU SUGGESTED, there are small gaps starting to form.
The flat roof is configured like a an L shape which includes the carport and the sunroom and is joined to the house structure(which is a sloped shingled roof),now picture the letter L vertical about 30 ft long and the horizontal part of the L IS ABOUT 12 FT LONG.The flashing runs along the base of the gable(house part) and around the corner for the 12 ft.where the shingles run onto the flat roof, the shingles stop about 2 inches from bottom of flashing,so you can see the flashing.(gaps are where falshing meets the tar gravel.) 
Should I use the TAR AND FIBERGLASS MIX that comes in the gallon cans to fill that gap space up, or do you have a better idea? 
Of course us CANUCKS DON'T CALL OUR STUFF THE SAME AS YOU GUYS DO (THAT WOULD BE TO EASY).
By the way where are you,we travel down to AZ,NV,CA OR QUITE OFTEN?

THANKS AGAIN
Al


----------

